# It's official..



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

I graduated rookie school this morning and now am officially a Wildland Firefighter 2. I get my Red Card when I get to work Monday.

Got home at 2:00 pm Pacific time and was put on standby by 6:00 pm. Just need to design me a slingshot to celebrate the occasion now.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations, man!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulation!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yea Congrats !!!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Great job, stay safe.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations. Be safe out there Bud.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have fun !


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

This job has been one of the most interesting ones so far. Now I am officially a wildland firefighter, it can only get better. Having airplanes and helicopters on call to drop water or retardant when you need it. Or a dozer to come cut a wider line if needed. Or, just your crew of 24 cutting fire line along the edge of a fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats and stay safe.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Issued full Nomex gear and leather wildland boots. Wish I could use regular leather gloves instead of the odd sized issued ones. They don't fit my hands right and I'm afraid they will fall off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Proper boot fit and good socks are critical . Blisters can really take the wind out of your sails .You can always buy your own good fitting gloves online .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats on the graduation and the promotion,please be careful and stay safe


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Ordered smart wool liners and hiking socks. Planning on ordering some Whites wildland boots as soon as the catalog and measuring kit gets here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good job man and congrats on the promotion!

Did the training include having to stay put and let the fire front rush past you while taking shelter in a fire tent? I saw that on TV once and it looked bloody terrifying!

Watch your back and stay safe out there.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Fire shelters are carried always and are used as a last resort. We did learn how to deploy them and the best places to deploy them. Hope I never have to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Revs said:


> ....Hope I never have to use it.


Me too..


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I also hope you never have to use it man. 
Instincts tell me best place to deploy would be a depression or ditch, correct? 
Still seems very very scary to me though....


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Best place is somewhere with little or no fuel to burn you up. Dirt road and grassy areas are best. No one wants to have to deploy a fire shelter. Makes you look like a baked potato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the ladys do love an Irish tan, though


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey buddy stay safe, you have a hell of a job !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Revs said:


> I graduated rookie school this morning and now am officially a Wildland Firefighter 2. I get my Red Card when I get to work Monday.
> 
> Got home at 2:00 pm Pacific time and was put on standby by 6:00 pm. Just need to design me a slingshot to celebrate the occasion now.


Well. Have you popped your cherry yet Proby .


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Treefork, first fire was in California. Outside Markleeville. About 20,000 acres total. Nothing since, but it has been unusually wet this summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

